# Using sawdust for landscaping



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Mix it with grass clippings/leaves & put it somewhere to compost


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Or use it as a light mulch. It is not very attractive in most uses. You could mix it in some soil and leave it to break down- but do not use it fresh in the soil where you are planting. It needs to break down first.

Or do as SD suggested. Just depends on which is more convenient in your particular situation.


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

downunder said:


> Or use it as a light mulch. It is not very attractive in most uses. You could mix it in some soil and leave it to break down- but do not use it fresh in the soil where you are planting. It needs to break down first.
> 
> Or do as SD suggested. Just depends on which is more convenient in your particular situation.



What about around trees or azaleas (existing)?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I've used sawdust around different areas before
So long as it isn't too thick - or if you can mix it in with what's there
Most of my sawdust goes out around my son's play area


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Sawdust and wood chips do not compost well. Do not mix them with compost, unless you like sawdust and wood chips in your compost.

I just spread a cubic yard of recently chipped spruce stump (RIP) around my azaleas. It's not the worlds most attractive mulch, but it will help to keep the weeds down and protect them.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

It may attract termites.


----------

